# AKAIO v1.8.1



## Another World (Oct 18, 2010)

*AKAIO v1.8.1*
Update









This quick fix update for AKAIO 1.8.0 features new translations, GBA updates, and a 2x faster .cc parsing algorithm. Please see below for the full details of this release.


			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> + Updated French translation (Thanks corenting).
> + Updated German translation (Thanks SignZ).
> + Updated Korean translation (Thanks cherries4u).
> + Fix GBA Auto saving.
> ...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 18, 2010)

lol now we will get new threads about people asking for how to update


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow...
That was quick O_O

Thank you akaio team.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Wow...
> That was quick O_O
> 
> Thank you akaio team.


Anything to push Wood back?


----------



## shito (Oct 18, 2010)

but i just updated yesterday, quick update indeed lol


----------



## coolness (Oct 18, 2010)

cool another update
now lets wait for the RealTime save xD


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Normatt, AKAIO is truly wonderful!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 18, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wood can't be stoped...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work by team AKAIO. The AAP should make it the best firmware again.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Chaosruler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for original R4 users >.>
The R4's will die one day, one way or another, since 99.9999% are shit quality ones that use $1 worth of parts


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 18, 2010)

I haven't had any troubles, at all with 1.8, other than the card freezing, but that's the card itself, not AKAIO.

No reason for me to update to 1.8.1.. is there?


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I haven't had any troubles, at all with 1.8, other than the card freezing, but that's the card itself, not AKAIO.
> 
> No reason for me to update to 1.8.1.. is there?


Will 1.8.1 hurt this badly? in that case you can take the OS one step back to 1.8 anytime, after all they are sysfiles on the microSD


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow that was fast!

Please someone knows what "Optimize .cc parsing." means?

Thanks!


----------



## Gariscus (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for another update.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 18, 2010)

Fast? Thanks AKAIO team, not sure if I need this update


----------



## xalphax (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks!

AKAIO is the best thing since microwaveable popcorn!


----------



## alo123 (Oct 18, 2010)

Great update can confirm Super Scribblenauts works without  AAP thanks AKAIO team


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 18, 2010)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> Wow that was fast!
> 
> Please someone knows what "Optimize .cc parsing." means?
> 
> Thanks!


The .cc file is a cheats cache file, used for displaying a list of cheats from your usrcheat.dat file.
The cache makes it faster to access this list of cheats.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 18, 2010)

YAY!!!


----------



## Reteplia (Oct 18, 2010)

Fast, but a little to late for my "Kirby - Nightmare in Dream Land" GBA save.... it fell victim to being erased by the bug they just fixed =( Now I have to start over... oh well, at least it's fixed.


----------



## X1pheR (Oct 18, 2010)

Seeing that AKAIO is so actively updated I'm wondering...
In 2 weeks its my daughters birthday and yesterday I was in doubt on getting Acekard 2i or DSTWO. I ended up ordering DSTWO at shoptemp (and hopefully it will be delivered before her birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Did I make the right decision? From what I could find DSTWO had a strong upperhand above AKAIO but now I'm not so sure anymore. Sorry if it's a little offtopic...


----------



## lolzed (Oct 18, 2010)

Aye,if you had the money(which you did) and wanted the extra features,'twas a good decision.Don't forget 99% of all games work on the DSTWO flawlessly.


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 18, 2010)

I didn't expect to see this when i logged on this morning, the need to use the ap bypass for SS has indeed been eliminated, great update and thank you.


----------



## emigre (Oct 18, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks for this.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 18, 2010)

X1pheR said:
			
		

> Seeing that AKAIO is so actively updated I'm wondering...
> In 2 weeks its my daughters birthday and yesterday I was in doubt on getting Acekard 2i or DSTWO. I ended up ordering DSTWO at shoptemp (and hopefully it will be delivered before her birthday
> 
> 
> ...



I just ordered both, flashcarts are cheap as chips these days, my first flashkit cost $150.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 18, 2010)

Great stuff, although it means I have to edit my skin again.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Aye,if you had the money(which you did) and wanted the extra features,'twas a good decision.Don't forget 99% of all games work on the DSTWO flawlessly.


Pichu should remember that DSTwo takes twice as much battery (well, even more then the Nintendo DS actually!), is failhard at soft reset homebrew and tends to fail with cheap microSD's where AKAIO is built to even be stablized with those cheap microSD's, take as less power is possible, have it's so-much-superior-to-any-flash-card cheat engine be updated along with it's new intro remover and all positive addresses well emulation (under 800000h)

P.S: Aye? since when are you "Happy"?


----------



## Clookster (Oct 18, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> Pichu should remember that DSTwo takes twice as much battery (well, even more then the Nintendo DS actually!), is failhard at soft reset homebrew and tends to fail with cheap microSD's where AKAIO is built to even be stablized with those cheap microSD's, take as less power is possible, have it's so-much-superior-to-any-flash-card cheat engine be updated along with it's new intro remover and all positive addresses well emulation (under 800000h)



Thanks for pointing this out! That's important!

*Akaio: #1 for DS gameplay*

Thanks to Normmatt, Smiths & the team.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Oct 18, 2010)

strange, i get stuck on a black screen every time i try to soft reset.
AKAIO 1.8.1 HWID: 81

i tried the gparted trick which usually fixes any soft reset issues, but the problem is still there.
it happens on every one of my games.

after saying "Loading..." the screen flashes black and i'm stuck on a black screen.
anyone else have any issues?


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

Clookster said:
			
		

> Chaosruler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have my doubts that no one knew that before, to get to this site you gotta start researching, if you research you get to those results, it's like asking you to get to the moon without any venichles (and no, don't tell me you will throw out a pokeball and fly with a Charizard)


----------



## Clookster (Oct 18, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> I have my doubts that no one knew that before, to get to this site you gotta start researching, if you research you get to those results, it's like asking you to get to the moon without any venichles (and no, don't tell me you will throw out a pokeball and fly with a Charizard)



I think we should do more research on that battery issue with DSTwo.

A normal DSi can be used ~4 hours (with my settings)

But only ~2 hours, I mean: You can't use the DSi anymore in a bus or train.

We really need some facts behind this now (sorry for my english).


----------



## Shabutie78 (Oct 18, 2010)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> strange, i get stuck on a black screen every time i try to soft reset.
> AKAIO 1.8.1 HWID: 81
> 
> i tried the gparted trick which usually fixes any soft reset issues, but the problem is still there.
> ...



also, i'm on a dsi xl.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

Clookster said:
			
		

> Chaosruler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contacts issue? try the paper trick/blow to the slot-1


----------



## Shabutie78 (Oct 18, 2010)

it's not contact issues, i have the piece of paper inside my acekard. it wasn't a problem with 1.7.1/1.8.0 :/


----------



## KamiKazeKenji (Oct 18, 2010)

YES! Now I can play Super Scribblenauts and FF: 4 Heroes of Light! Thank you for this super-quick update!!


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 18, 2010)

Does AKAIO v1.8.1 load faster than 1.7 and 1.8 did?


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Technical reasons:
> 
> The official GBATemp CheatDB came back online right at crunch time for our release window. I quickly readded support for it, but the *assholes* at GBATemp changed up the version of ZIP they use for the file. The ZIP Header is 1 byte different the defacto standard ZIP header. So, I had tomake a separate header for Official Cheat updates, and I only put 1 check in for it.


_
from Akaido Forums(Wifi Plugin)_



































http://www.akaio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=672


----------



## Shabutie78 (Oct 18, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4it'sc*old*inhere.

edit:
also, just fixed my soft reset issue.
not sure what it was, but reformatting 5+ times definitely helped.


----------



## X1pheR (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the answers. I did searched but didn't came across the battery issue. That's a real turn point. Since it's for my daugther of 6 years old she's be playing a lot on the DSi. But if the time to play gets cut in half then it's not a solution for her. I'll raise a ticket with shoptemp asking them to change the order to Acekard 2i instead I guess. What do you guys think?

For the DSL you can get a 2000 mAh battery, but for the DSi only a 840 mAh. So upgrading that is also no option. I'm strongly thinking about changing the order now. I don't want my daughter to only have 2 - 3 hours of play.


----------



## lolzed (Oct 18, 2010)

X1pheR said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the answers. I did searched but didn't came across the battery issue. That's a real turn point. Since it's for my daugther of 6 years old she's be playing a lot on the DSi. But if the time to play gets cut in half then it's not a solution for her. I'll raise a ticket with shoptemp asking them to change the order to Acekard 2i instead I guess. What do you guys think?
> 
> For the DSL you can get a 2000 mAh battery, but for the DSi only a 840 mAh. So upgrading that is also no option. I'm strongly thinking about changing the order now. I don't want my daughter to only have 2 - 3 hours of play.


http://gbatemp.net/t240927-how-much-do-fla...-life?&st=0

Definitely not half(to those misleading).If you use the in-game menu frequently,it DOES cut it to half,but only if you use it a lot.You can save it if you set brighness to 3,and let the roms run clean(so less battery drain)

Also,topic going off-topic,start a new thread if ever.


----------



## X1pheR (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi lozed, thanks for the link. I've read it through and the most applying is:
DSTwo+ROM (Sonic Rush)+ WiFi turned off: 3hrs 18mins
AK2i + ROM (Sonic Rush) + WiFi turned off: 3hrs 24mins

A few minutes time difference isn't worth mentioning. Since the DSTWO is such a praised card I'll just wait it out. Playing GBA and SNES also on it makes it that much sweater for her I think. I'll just have to wait and see. I just hope it'll ship soon and make it here within 2 weeks for her birthday. 

And you're right. It's getting offtopic. My apologies...


----------



## YukiJudai91 (Oct 18, 2010)

I love the AK team


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

X1pheR said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the answers. I did searched but didn't came across the battery issue. That's a real turn point. Since it's for my daugther of 6 years old she's be playing a lot on the DSi. But if the time to play gets cut in half then it's not a solution for her. I'll raise a ticket with shoptemp asking them to change the order to Acekard 2i instead I guess. What do you guys think?
> 
> For the DSL you can get a 2000 mAh battery, but for the DSi only a 840 mAh. So upgrading that is also no option. I'm strongly thinking about changing the order now. I don't want my daughter to only have 2 - 3 hours of play.


it's 2-3 hours of gameplay for over 4 year old DS, that's a VERY different case then a new DSi, just think of the advantages of AKAIO (low power consumption, good homebrew comp list, decent soft reset technique [which flawed recently?], decent support by Normmatt for games)

and think of the advantages of Supercard DSTwo (iDS anti piracy, emulators, blabla, iPlayer, iReader) and think what is it you need more? don't jump the gun instantly or you'll regret it


----------



## twiztidsinz (Oct 18, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> *Please Note:*
> There is a small glitch in the WIFI Plug-in packaged with AKAIO 1.8.x. Read 'HERE' for more information and an updated download of the WIFI Plug-in.


This only affects 1.8.0, not 1.8.x.
The AKAIO 1.8.1 package already includes the WiFi plugin update.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

hope the Root menu screen freezing glitch was fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No : it just hangs now


----------



## SylvWolf (Oct 18, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> P.S: Aye? since when are you "Happy"?


/facepalm

Anyway, thanks for the quick update AKAIO team! Your efforts are always appreciated


----------



## X1pheR (Oct 18, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> it's 2-3 hours of gameplay for over 4 year old DS, that's a VERY different case then a new DSi, just think of the advantages of AKAIO (low power consumption, good homebrew comp list, decent soft reset technique [which flawed recently?], decent support by Normmatt for games)
> 
> and think of the advantages of Supercard DSTwo (iDS anti piracy, emulators, blabla, iPlayer, iReader) and think what is it you need more? don't jump the gun instantly or you'll regret it


Thanks for summing it all up. According to the stats from Cannonfoddr the drainage between DSTWO and AK2i aren't that wide apart. Even though some say they do. But even though it's handy to have it all sum up. Even though I've already ordered the DSTWO, I'm leaning towards the AK2i now...


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thing is, Cannonfoddr's test is done on Max settings. When I used my DS2 on my DSi XL with second low brightness, it drains roughly two hours of joy juice from it. I only use mine DS2 to play DS game BTW.


----------



## X1pheR (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmm... Damn, that's a lot!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 18, 2010)

akaio is back in business... another fantastic update
great work and congrats to the akaio team


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

1.8.1 just hangs and does nothing.

1.8.0 works fine


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

X1pheR said:
			
		

> Chaosruler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the battery power is calculated in Watts, which are represented in amount of energy (Jouls) wasted per second, therefore it's Volts*Ampher, since Volts=Ampher*Resistence, then Resistence = Volts/Ampher, am I correct? the DSTwo has more resistence then the DS itself - meaning it wastes more Volts per ampher, it can be either the Ampher decreasing which would affect the whole system or the volts increasing, the amount of energy is the missing one, therefore the DSTwo by itself wastes MORE battery then the DS does, however the AK2i takes as much as nothing to run (not literally, just much much less then the DSTwo), maybe Cannonfoddr doesn't see small amount of watts wasted as a big issue, but that's per second, imagine per hour or even few hours? that's the real gap between the DSTwo and the AK2i, I have to say that sincever I tried the DSTwo (and still am due to new oriented apps to DSTwo/homebrew dedicated to DSTwo's processor) and I had to get different means of the red light in the DS battery indicator, on Ak2i it meant "you got a bit time to finish your game, but you gotta remember that I won't last forever", on DSTwo it means "Save and exit, because I am gonna blooow"


----------



## tomrev (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks again. You're great men.


----------



## NinjaMic (Oct 18, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was just about to ask about that. Thanks


----------



## tomrev (Oct 18, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> X1pheR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your description is very good in scientific aspect but not hard to understand. I would add that effect of half battery life every 500 cycles charge times. DSTWO users will suffer by their batteries will died soon than other flashcard users because of power consumption accelerate cycles charge times effect in the future.


----------



## perkele (Oct 18, 2010)

The updated WIFI Plug-in is indeed already included in the 1.8.1 package.


----------



## Another World (Oct 18, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> hope the Root menu screen freezing glitch was fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please be a bit more descriptive. i'm not having any freezing issues. perhaps you are using an ak2i and have some contact issues?


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks again, AKAIO Team. Great work as always. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question, though. All of my custom skins no longer work with this update... well, they work, but all the calendar and time on the top screen disappear. Anybody know what's up with that?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2010)

Just in time because I got my Acekard 2i from shoptemp today!!!


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 18, 2010)

blehhh..
im too lazy to update my acekard


----------



## ToddlerTN (Oct 19, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw something like this after updating.  It was an issue with the UltraMario custom skin.  If I browsed to the root, I could no longer select the SD Card.  I tested every other skin I had loaded (about a dozen) and they all worked fine, so I just deleted UltraMario.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2010)

Man I totally went brain dead for a second. I updated to 1.8.1. But I just took the UI folder from 1.8.0 and pasted it on 1.8.1 because I have custom themes. Booted it up. I see "AKAIO 1.8.0". I'm like "wtf"... Then I realized what I did.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 19, 2010)

Yayz I log back in after 4 days and I fund this.....this has made my day.....now all akaio needs real time save.


----------



## mechadylan (Oct 19, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Man I totally went brain dead for a second. I updated to 1.8.1. But I just took the UI folder from 1.8.0 and pasted it on 1.8.1 because I have custom themes. Booted it up. I see "AKAIO 1.8.0". I'm like "wtf"... Then I realized what I did.


Whenever there's an akAIO update, I take my custom theme/s from the ui folder and my CC folder from the cheats folder and move them to the root of the msd.  After deleting the old akmenu4.nds file and _aio folder, I add the new fw and move my custom theme/s and CC folder back out of the root and into where they belong within the new _aio folder.  Voila.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2010)

mechadylan said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I mean, I don't know what happened. It wasn't until I got 1.8 that I decided to use custom themes. But when I updated to 1.8.1, I copied the whole UI folder. Not just the single custom themes. The whole thing.


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Normatt!


----------



## craplame (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, did not expect that so fast. But, thanks AKAIO team!


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 20, 2010)

"Fixed GBA auto-saving"

Gameboy Advance auto saving? Since when is there a GBA emulator for the Acekard???


----------



## Gariscus (Oct 20, 2010)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> "Fixed GBA auto-saving"
> 
> Gameboy Advance auto saving? Since when is there a GBA emulator for the Acekard???


There isn't. The problem was with the EZ Flash 3in1 http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=260347


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 20, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really? Doesn't akAIO stand for "acekard All-In-One"? (No sarcasm).

I had no idea it was used for other carts. And I was under the impression that the only carts that could emulate GBA games were the SCDSTwo and the iPlayer, the EZFlash 3-in-1 does it aswell?


----------



## Gariscus (Oct 20, 2010)

The 3in1 is a GBA flashcart. It does not emulate GBA games. You have to load games onto it using a Slot 1 flashcart and as it's a Slot 2 flashcart it is not compatible with the DSi.  
Here is a wiki about it: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/3_in_1_Expans..._for_EZ-Flash_V


----------



## Riversong (Oct 21, 2010)

Does this mean it's safe to do a system update? I know that might seem stupid, but it never hurts to be too cautious (sometimes).


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 21, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> AKAIO is an update to the Operating System which runs Homebrew and ROMs, this is not an *Acekard* flashable firmware update



@Riversong - No, this is not a flashable firmware update. Their is one somewhere, but I don't know where exactly.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 21, 2010)

Can't hurt to be updated with the latest no? I've done it. No problems.


----------



## qwertybanana (Oct 22, 2010)

WATS A .cc FILE??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 22, 2010)

qwertybanana said:
			
		

> WATS A .cc FILE??????????????????????????????????????????????


There is a wiki. Please read it.
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/AKAIO


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 22, 2010)

qwertybanana said:
			
		

> WATS A .cc FILE??????????????????????????????????????????????



Not to sound rude, but maybe you shouldn't be annoying by typing like that, and people might be more willing to help you out.


----------



## Stanny (Oct 22, 2010)

I`ve got the problem, that was introduced in 1.8.0 on some of SD cards. If i reset a game, all my settings gone default. My misrosd is 8Gb Transcend Class6.


----------



## NinjaMic (Oct 23, 2010)

Mine sometimes freezes on the blue "loading" when I soft reset

Not consistantly though


running 1.8.1


----------



## Thunderboyx (Oct 24, 2010)

NinjaMic said:
			
		

> Mine sometimes freezes on the blue "loading" when I soft reset
> 
> Not consistantly though
> 
> ...


Have you tried reformatting your micro SD and adding in the firmware?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 24, 2010)

Soft-rest is buggy in both 1.8.0 and 1.8.1. Hopefully AKAIO team can fix it in 1.8.2.


----------



## Hakoda (Oct 24, 2010)

Stanny said:
			
		

> I`ve got the problem, that was introduced in 1.8.0 on some of SD cards. If i reset a game, all my settings gone default. My misrosd is 8Gb Transcend Class6.


Yeup, welcome to the club.


----------



## Riversong (Oct 24, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, t/y. I downloaded the firmware and everything works fine. I am afraid to update my DSi due to what you said.


----------



## NinjaMic (Oct 25, 2010)

So it's not just me then...good to know (not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 28, 2010)

Quick question - has there been anything ELSE done to 1.8.1 that's different to 1.8.0 that prevents AKAIO from loading ROM's using the autorunning 'tricks' used by Xenon++ ??

The reason I ask is that I am unable to update my MAIO pack to the latest AKAIO (1.8.1), since when you try to run a ROM from Moonshell - all it does is boots into AKAIO 1.8.1 instead of Autorunning it like it does on 1.8.0


----------



## heat6jones (Nov 1, 2010)

Installing this deleted all my saves


----------



## Rydian (Nov 1, 2010)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> Installing this deleted all my saves


How EXACTLY did you install it?
How EXACTLY did you check to see if your saves were still there?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

You should back-up your saves regularly...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> You should back-up your saves regularly...


Also, you should back-up your back-ups regularly...


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, this sucks. With Akaio 1.8, I can't hop from game to game anymore.

Sure, I can soft-reset back to the AKAIO menu after playing a game, but as soon as I try to relaunch the same game, or launch a different game, it stays on a black screen. Nothing loads.

Looks like I'll need to go back to 1.7.*


----------



## heat6jones (Nov 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> You should back-up your saves regularly...




Thanks captain hindsight. The world now rests at peace.


----------



## heat6jones (Nov 1, 2010)

It make saves with this filename:

New Super Mario Bros..1.sav

Before it was:

New Super Mario Bros..nds.sav

How can I make it read the previous save?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 1, 2010)

Hang on - you say your save files are '.SAV' - didn't AKAIO have problems with that in the past ??

IIRC your save files should be '.sav'


----------



## Arek1985 (Nov 1, 2010)

In Akaio under system options I believe you can change it to read the .nds.sav format also.  

That is you'll go to system options and use L and R  buttons to get the File System settings. The last option is the save extension which you can change.


----------



## heat6jones (Nov 1, 2010)

Perfect, everything works now. Thanks!


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 3, 2010)

I will tell you all that I like the bypass anti-piracy addition. Now if a game like Golden Sun were to come out and it has AP that prevents you from loading your save, just click on bypass AP and WHAM! Start grinding and finish the game!

This is especially helpful with the Radiant Historia game as you can't access the load game menu without the bypass AP option set on "Enabled."


Thanks Normatt and AKAIO team!


----------



## kuroi_shinigami (Nov 24, 2010)

Umm, I'm having problem using this version. Everytime I load a game, it just stays on the loading screen(the screen shows yellow loading letter). I have no problem using Akaio 1.6 RC2 before. Any idea how to fix this? Thanks in advance

Edit : I tried using version 1.7.1 and it has the same problem. When I return to use 1.6 RC2 it load games just fine. Any help from people who has the same problem and already solve it will be great >


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Dec 2, 2010)

e


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 2, 2010)

Has the inability to hop from one game to another been fixed yet?


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 2, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> OH NOEZ! It's the 1.5 incident again! R4 Ultra can now run akaio. Normmatt will NOT be happy!


It was inevitable. I'm kind of surprised it took those clowns this long. This means our update is likely to be put off so a stronger encryption scheme can be used. Suck!


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Dec 2, 2010)

e


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 2, 2010)

Odd, with 1.7.1, 5216 Pokemon Black cheats worked (well they didn't WORK, exactly, but they showed up)

With 1.8.1, they're not even in the DB anymore. Using Narin's BW database, with a few edited Game IDs.

Any help?


----------

